# Salt Fork Saugeyes



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a rare week off this week and was thinking about doing some saugeye fishing at Salt Fork. Has anybody been doing any good lately? Any ideas on depth, baits, or presentations that are currently working?

Thanks a bunch for any information in advance.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

There will always be shallow saugeye never count out 2 to 6 foot anytime of the year. A lot of times that will be your most active fish. I have not been to saltfork in a month but if I was to go I would cast banks at first with metal, cranks and jig n crawler then I would work my way out if nothing is happening. I would try from the cabins up to the campers beach that stretch of the lake should have plenty of saugeye in it this time of year.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> There will always be shallow saugeye never count out 2 to 6 foot anytime of the year. A lot of times that will be your most active fish. I have not been to saltfork in a month but if I was to go I would cast banks at first with metal, cranks and jig n crawler then I would work my way out if nothing is happening. I would try from the cabins up to the campers beach that stretch of the lake should have plenty of saugeye in it this time of year.


Thanks for the info ducky152000!!


----------

